# 1983 Audi 5000 turbo diesel mods????



## 99mk3vr6 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey everyone i have a 1983 Audi 5000 turbo diesel. I just wanted to know if there were any mods i could to to this car. Larger turbo, boast control, exhaust etc? The car is automatic and is really not bad for a diesel but i was looking for a bit more. The car has pretty good low end and mid range prower, but not very much top end. It has a top speed of about 80mph, is there anything that i can do about that?


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: 1983 Audi 5000 turbo diesel mods???? (99mk3vr6)*

i know someone who has 2 83 5000 TD's for sale... IM me he also ported and polished the head on the one


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 1983 Audi 5000 turbo diesel mods???? (99mk3vr6)*

You can do several things to your TD, such as installing an intercooler (the bigger, the better), porting and polishing the head, increasing the turbo pressure, adjusting the diesel pump and more.
Go to the TDI & Diesel forum and ask the guys there if they will help you. After all, the TD engine in the 5000 is the same as in the Golf, with one more cylinder.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 1983 Audi 5000 turbo diesel mods???? (PerL)*

Wait a minute...you have a RUNNING 5000TD? Really?







They aren't know for lasting this long...nie to hear a few are left... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99mk3vr6 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: 1983 Audi 5000 turbo diesel mods???? (duandcc)*

Yep i have one and its in very good shape, there were very few made but they are really good cars, just costly to repair and they suffer from the same probems that most other audi 5000 have. but it runs and drives better then my 99 jetta lol


----------

